# Blohm and Voss BV 141 German.



## sunny91 (Jan 24, 2008)

rare video.
Sunny


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 25, 2008)

Not seen a vid of that for a while, cheers and HANW!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2008)

8)


----------

